
Show HN: IdeaValid – Let Artificial Intelligence validate your business idea - jguertl
http://www.ideavalid.com
======
fiatjaf
Have you run your own business idea through your validation process? That
could be a good example to show in the landing page.

I personally think it is a good idea to use AI for that. Really good idea. I
just can't know if it works and if your process is good enough, so I'm not
paying (but I don't have any money either, so I'm not your target potential
customer).

------
ehllo
If you want people to pay for this, you should at least show some profound
examples of your Service(and the outcome) and explain the process a lot more
in depth.

~~~
jguertl
Thanks, I added a sample report!

------
chris__butters
I think costs need to be displayed up front and the value shown straight away;
questions that can be answered through the service. Also step away from using
TypeForm and develop your own system to collect data and payment so it can be
more secure and a more consistent experience with the rest of the website.

~~~
madamelic
>develop your own system to collect data and payment so it can be more secure
and a more consistent experience with the rest of the website.

I was really concerned when I saw this (I thought you were asking them to not
use Stripe or PayPal), but I strongly concur. Using Typeform for collecting
credit cards is an extreme violation of PCI-DSS.

You need to pull down your site immediately and don't put it back up until you
aren't running cards through Typeform.

I am normally very loose with rules and I know validating is hard, but you are
exposing yourself to major financial implications by doing this.

EDIT: Spoke too soon. Looks like they are properly exchanging info for a token
and not passing info to Typeform, just the token.

------
mattleblank
I'm unsure about how this works. Are you creating surveys that get filled up
by users? How is AI going to validate a business idea without input from real
users?

Some more information about your process would help - because it sounds
interested as a service but leaves a lot of questions unanswered.

~~~
jguertl
Thank you for your feedback! I added a sample report.

------
theduality
Firefox says "connection not secure", and the form at the bottom asks for your
credit card number. Hmm.

Not saying anything dodgy is going on, but it doesn't make for the best first
impression.

~~~
flux88
Yeah, so funny it's like tell us your business idea and now your credit card
details in one small scroll form window. Feels so out of place.

------
jguertl
Thanks for all your feedback!

